# Has anybody heard of this...Master-BBQ 35lb electric smoker?



## chef jimmyj (May 14, 2011)

Greetings all,

I saw this Master-BBQ 35lb elec smoker on My Rubberneck. It looks like a Smokin-it Model 2 or some other Cookshack clone. I can't find it anywhere else or even mentioned here. Anybody heard of this?

JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2011)

Do you have a link or a photo?


----------



## eman (May 14, 2011)

I googled it and it seems like it would be a decent smoker . Only thing i'd be wary of is it's only got a 700 watt element. I see that it's got an insulated cabinet but i'd still be worried about recovery times when you have to open the door.


----------



## eman (May 14, 2011)

I googled it and it seems like it would be a decent smoker . Only thing i'd be wary of is it's only got a 700 watt element. I see that it's got an insulated cabinet but i'd still be worried about recovery times when you have to open the door.

Also just looked at pics and the unit does not use or have a water pan ?

Can't tell by the one pic i can find but looking thru the instructions i don't see any  mention of intake or exhaust vent . If it doesn't have air flow controll and a way for the smoke to leave the unit ,i'd pass.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2011)

Greetings, I love this site, the response time and depth of knowledge is unparalleled. Thank you!

For your ease of response...http://www.myrubberneck.com/mrmasterbbq.html  

JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

It looks like a great smoker, but as eman has pointed out 700 watts is a bit small.


----------



## master bbq love (Apr 23, 2012)

I’ve purchased 3 of the Master BBQ smokers (one for myself and 2 others as gifts) and could not agree with the comments posted here.  I contacted Master BBQ and received the following response “A significant amount of testing went in to the determination of the correct wattage for the heating element. A typical heat cycle from on to off is about 30 minutes and this is ideal especially when you are cooking at very low temperatures. The oven is insulated to well over 850 degrees so it does hold its heat efficiently and therefore does not need a “false” higher wattage element to compensate for outdoor ambient temperature.   You are not going to be opening the door as this is a prep, load, set and walk away style cook. It is not like other cookers on the market.  The element is balanced to the space of the oven and the temperatures it is designed to cook at"... The Master BBQ has exceptional quality at a very reasonable price point.  Buy it with confidence..


----------



## smokin-jb (Jul 8, 2012)

Anybody have any experience they can share with this smoker?  Time you have had it?  Any issues?  Would you buy again? Looking at this, CookShack or Smokin-it.  I have a few char / wood smokers and looking to add something the wife can use and something that fires up easy and quickly.


----------



## frankrizzo (Oct 3, 2012)

Just had one shipped and seasoned it tonight. Gonna take a stab at ribs this weekend.

Warning, myrubberneck's communication's skills could be better. After placing my order, I got a basic confirmation number and that's it. Of course my card was charged. I followed up with a couple of emails too. No response.

I started to wonder if I was going to have to decline the charge with the cc company.

BUT, they did come through. It was shipped FedEx ground. Ordered it on 9/26 and received it on 10/3. As they require a sig for delivery, and I wasn't expecting anything without a tracking number being sent to me, it would have arrived on 10/2 if I was there to sign for it. So I do give them props for getting it to me.

I looks identical to a Smokin-IT Model #2 or a SmokinTex Model 1400 (without the kicked up back panel).
5 row with 4 racks AND the Seafood rack!

Total cost: 374.17 -$5 dollar off coupon = 369.17 Shipped. Not bad at all.

And a funny thing, on FedEx shipping label it said Shipper: SmokinTex


----------



## bakerzdosen (Oct 6, 2012)

Just an FYI: The smoker in http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127238/auber-dual-pid-smoking-system-completed is the same one you're talking about.

I know I initially didn't notice which smoker he was talking about until I'd read the thread a few times.


----------



## denroda (Jan 2, 2013)

Hope its good, just bought one on ebay...$400+ shipping....


----------



## old sarge (Jan 2, 2013)

If memory serves me correctly (from about 8 or 9 months ago), myrubberneck used to sell or advertise the Smokin-it and still sells Smokin Tex.  I'm thinking it is the same as the Smokin-it, just a re-branded older version. Smokin-it recently added a second door latch to their Models 2 and 3, as well as increasing the length of the cord to 12 feet so that an extension cord is not needed in many, but not all, instances.  Plenty of folks have the single latch version and love it (see Amazon).


----------

